# OOOPPPPSSS, I did it again



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I felt I just couldn't pass on this one, think I say that about all of the ones I buy.        . This one is just as far as going to Canada, but it is in the states.

<img src =http://i20.ebayimg.com/02/i/01/f7/7f/65_1.JPG>

<img src =http://i4.ebayimg.com/02/i/01/f7/40/65_1.JPG>

<img src =http://i4.ebayimg.com/01/i/01/f7/40/9e_1.JPG>

So it looks like another road trip. I think this will be a fast one, up one day and back the next or if I go by myself I should be at least half way back before it got to late.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

congrats on the new tractor hope this tractor trip goes better than the last one


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *congrats on the new tractor hope this tractor trip goes better than the last one *


Thanks Bear,
This Case 600 hopefully will make a good puller. Since it doesn't have pto and weights I can pull it in the lighter class. 

I think back on my last trip and look back at the little obsticals I went thru and I would be willing to do it all over. I think the only thing I would go different would of taken an extra day or two to have visited more.    .

This trip may be a one day up and right back. Montana is a big wide open area to not much to see if cutting cross country.
caseman-d


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: Good luck on your tri. The pictures of that Case shows it looking to be in pretty good condition. Kinda neat to still see headlights on older tractors.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:smoking: Good luck on your tri. The pictures of that Case shows it looking to be in pretty good condition. Kinda neat to still see headlights on older tractors. *


Thanks John,
I hope it runs as good as the guy says it does. It is amazing it still has lights on it. They seem to bring good money on ebay. The nice thing about the tractor is it seems to be very straight and clean, it should shine right up       
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks great caseman it should shine up real nice. Glad to see you got the picture posting down :thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks Jody,
Now I need to work on getting them the right size       
caseman-d


----------



## OlMack (Feb 15, 2004)

Howdy, Caseman, Good lookin' ole horse you just bought... I had a notion that "goatman" was you!! I think that you got it right reasonable and it couldn't have gotten a better home ('ceptin maybe mine)
Ol'Mack in Ioway


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OlMack _
> *Howdy, Caseman, Good lookin' ole horse you just bought... I had a notion that "goatman" was you!! I think that you got it right reasonable and it couldn't have gotten a better home ('ceptin maybe mine)
> Ol'Mack in Ioway *


      Thanks Mack
Hopefully it runs as good as it looks. So hows the ole LA running. Have you been pulling it. There is suppose to be a pull here the 4th of July, wouldn;t mind trying the 600 and 700 both out to see how they pull. I'll send you an invite later Mack, Tare care
caseman-d


----------



## OlMack (Feb 15, 2004)

Gonna take the LA & the Super 88 to a little town south of here called Tabor , Ia. on sunday the 27th . They have a small show there and in the afternoon there is a pull. Will let you know how both of them do...


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OlMack _
> *Gonna take the LA & the Super 88 to a little town south of here called Tabor , Ia. on sunday the 27th . They have a small show there and in the afternoon there is a pull. Will let you know how both of them do... *


Great Max, I will be waiting for a reply with pictures      
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well if all go's well we (Kathy and I) will be heading out again on another road trip, we have about 1200 miles to do in 2 days so it will probably be a fast trip, will get pictures when ever possible. Will leave at 6 AM Saturday morning and be home hopefully before dark on Sunday. To think I was hoping for a peacefull weekeend :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm 
caseman-d


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking:

You will have plenty of peaceful weekends later but for now you will be more at peace with yourself after you get that Good Lookin Hunk`o Iron home. Good luck on your trip and try and stay outta da mud this time. LOLL


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:smoking:
> 
> You will have plenty of peaceful weekends later but for now you will be more at peace with yourself after you get that Good Lookin Hunk`o Iron home. Good luck on your trip and try and stay outta da mud this time. LOLL *


They tell me that it never rains in Montana     . The guy said he would meet me in town and take me to the tractor, now that could be exciting      
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Will be heading out early Sat morning, if all goes well I should be back Sunday night, it may be Monday before I'm back on the board. I'm sure if something arises you all will pitch in and take care of the situation.
Caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well the trip went good, It was 1230.7 miles road trip, lots of driving for 2 days, wore me out   . Will provide pictures and details if a few days. Did a little sight seeing also, first day was clound to we didn't get to see the Rocky Mountains, see other moutians and water falls on the Missouri River. It is good to be back home.:spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm 
caseman-d


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Glad to hear your trip went well & you made it home safely. Looking forward to seeing your pictures. I was born & raised in the Great Falls area and still have a lot of family there.


----------

